# Precision Trolling Update



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

While we are awaiting patiently, and more patiently, and even more patiently for the new smart phone app to get final approval I wanted to remind everyone that the new Precision Trolling Data, LLC now has hard copy Dive Curves for popular crankbaits printed onto vinyl bumper sticker material and are 4"x6". The Dive Curve Stickers are essentially pages out of the popular Precision Trolling books only printed on waterproof heavy duty vinyl.

These stickers are ideal for adhering to 3600 and 3700 style opaque tackle boxes commonly used to store crankbaits and trolling hardware. We recommend placing the stickers on the inside lid of the storage box to protect the stickers from abrasion. The stickers can of course be adhered to the outside of the box as well.

Precision Trolling Dive Curve Stickers are sold in nine different packages organized by both brand and bait type. Available at Mills Fleet Farm stores and other leading retailers the retail price on the sticker packages varies as not all the packages have the same amount of stickers included.

Individual Precision Trolling Dive Curve Stickers can also be purchased directly from www.precisiontrollingdata.com . Individual Dive Curve Stickers are only $1.99 each and are available for most of the popular crankbaits on the market. As new lures are introduced, Precision Trolling Data, LLC will include more individual stickers and also start providing stickers representing other popular trolling hardware.

Its almost that time of year! I can't wait!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info Paul! Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

The newest Next Bite show talked about it and showed the app on the phone. Love that show ! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

The app has been ready for almost a year now. Unfortunately Apple has to approve every single dive curve and all the paperwork has to be perfect before they release it to the public. 

We can't wait! We think you'll love it!


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

Are they going to have an App for Androids?


----------

